# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نتایج نهایی نیمه متمرکز ۹۷

## Alirezaaaaa

سلام،من شنیدم نتیاج نهایی نیمه متمرکز دهه دوم دی ماه اعلام میشه.
درسته؟
من استرس گرفتم از الان  :Yahoo (21): 
پ.ن:ناموسا اسپم ندید

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام

اعلام نتایج معرفی شدگان رشته های نیمه متمرکز کنکور سراسری سال 1397 
لینک:
http://result2.sanjesh.org/resultsarnm97/
همین مگه نیست؟!

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> سلام
> 
> اعلام نتایج معرفی شدگان رشته های نیمه متمرکز کنکور سراسری سال 1397 
> لینک:
> سیستم اعلام نتایج معرفی شدگان رشته های نیمه متمرکز کنکور سراسری سال 1397 و پرداخت هزینه آزمون های عملی
> همین مگه نیست؟!


نه این نتایج اولیه س که اواخر مهرماه اومد،من نتایج نهایی رو میگم

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

بالا

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> نه این نتایج اولیه س که اواخر مهرماه اومد،من نتایج نهایی رو میگم


خب نتایج نهایی ، اواخر دی ماه میاد ، یا نهایت اولای بهمن ماه

----------


## amirali_n22

سلام کسی از نتایج پزشکی ارتش خبر داره؟

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> خب نتایج نهایی ، اواخر دی ماه میاد ، یا نهایت اولای بهمن ماه


https://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6696067/د...مرکز-۹۷

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

این خبر yjc معتبره؟

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> سلام کسی از نتایج پزشکی ارتش خبر داره؟


گفته شده دهه دوم دی میاد

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

بالا

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

همه واسه هم دعا کنیم
دعا کنید قبول بشم مرسی

----------


## METTIX

> همه واسه هم دعا کنیم
> دعا کنید قبول بشم مرسی


واسه چه رشته ای مصاحبه دادی؟
من واسه مصاحبه پزشکی ارتش قبول شدم ولی نرفتم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): نمیدونم چرا استرس به منم وارد شده :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> واسه چه رشته ای مصاحبه دادی؟
> من واسه مصاحبه پزشکی ارتش قبول شدم ولی نرفتمنمیدونم چرا استرس به منم وارد شده


منم پزشکی ارتش

----------


## METTIX

> منم پزشکی ارتش


داش الان داشگاه میخونی یا پشت کنکوری هستی؟
میدونی اگه قبول شی نمیتونی کنکور بدی؟

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> داش الان داشگاه میخونی یا پشت کنکوری هستی؟
> میدونی اگه قبول شی نمیتونی کنکور بدی؟


پشت کنکورم مشتی :/ قبول شم میرم دیگه

----------


## METTIX

> پشت کنکورم مشتی :/ قبول شم میرم دیگه


بعد تا الان واسه 98 میخوندی یا منتظر نتیجه این بودی؟
اگه از لحاظ بدنی و قسمت پزشکی مصاحبت مشکلی نداشته باشی احتمالا قبول بشی

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> بعد تا الان واسه 98 میخوندی یا منتظر نتیجه این بودی؟
> اگه از لحاظ بدنی و قسمت پزشکی مصاحبت مشکلی نداشته باشی احتمالا قبول بشی


پزشکی رو که کامل با موفقیت قبول شدم،تست ورزشی هم نسبت به خیلیایی که اونجا بودن خوب دادم،شکم،شنا...منتظر نتیجه ام فقط،حاجی فقط مهرماه خوندم چون بعدش بلاتکلیفم الان نمیتونم بخونم خدا کنه قبول شم چون اصلا فکرشم نمیکردم پشت کنکور بمونم،قبول هم نشدم میتونم خودمو جمع کنم ؛) سخته ها ولی دیگه چ میشه کرد

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

اصلا دیدن کلمه مردود حس خوبی نداره

----------


## METTIX

> پزشکی رو که کامل با موفقیت قبول شدم،تست ورزشی هم نسبت به خیلیایی که اونجا بودن خوب دادم،شکم،شنا...منتظر نتیجه ام فقط،حاجی فقط مهرماه خوندم چون بعدش بلاتکلیفم الان نمیتونم بخونم خدا کنه قبول شم چون اصلا فکرشم نمیکردم پشت کنکور بمونم،قبول هم نشدم میتونم خودمو جمع کنم ؛) سخته ها ولی دیگه چ میشه کرد


داش خیلی ریسک کردی که نخوندی انشالله که قبول شی (هرچند خیلی آش دهن سوزی هم نیست )من مطمئن بودم که 98 هر چقدرم خراب کنم حداقل واسه مصاحبه پزشکی ارتش قبول میشم و به خاطر همین نرفتم مصاحبه تا بتونم با تمرکز بهتری واسه 98 بخونم که بتونم پزشکی دولتی شیراز بیارم(اگه میرفتم مصاحبه احتمالا مثل تو تا موقع اعلام نتیجه نمیخوندم و اگه قبول نمیشدم دیگه انگیزه واسه ادامه نداشتم و خدا میدونه چه اتفاقی می افتاد)

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> داش خیلی ریسک کردی که نخوندی انشالله که قبول شی (هرچند خیلی آش دهن سوزی هم نیست )من مطمئن بودم که 98 هر چقدرم خراب کنم حداقل واسه مصاحبه پزشکی ارتش قبول میشم و به خاطر همین نرفتم مصاحبه تا بتونم با تمرکز بهتری واسه 98 بخونم که بتونم پزشکی دولتی شیراز بیارم(اگه میرفتم مصاحبه احتمالا مثل تو تا موقع اعلام نتیجه نمیخوندم و اگه قبول نمیشدم دیگه انگیزه واسه ادامه نداشتم و خدا میدونه چه اتفاقی می افتاد)


درسها هم تکراریه حوصله سر بره :/
بله ریسکه :Y (707):  :Y (674):  حالا نمیدونی دقیقا کی میاد نتایج

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

راسته دهه دوم دی میاد؟

----------


## METTIX

> راسته دهه دوم دی میاد؟


احتما زیاد دهه  دوم دی یا دیگه نهایت دهه اول بهمن

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> احتما زیاد دهه  دوم دی یا دیگه نهایت دهه اول بهمن


نه دیگه به بهمن نکشه  :Yahoo (19):  همین دهم تا بیستم بیاد دیگه اه

----------


## masama

پارسال عصر 15 بهمن اومد..از من میشنوید منتظرش نباشید درستونو بخونید..من برای سومین سال پشت کنکوری شدم فقط بخاطر دل بستن به نتیجه پزشکی ارتس..درصورتی که نود در صد قبولیاش پارتی بازیه

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> پارسال عصر 15 بهمن اومد..از من میشنوید منتظرش نباشید درستونو بخونید..من برای سومین سال پشت کنکوری شدم فقط بخاطر دل بستن به نتیجه پزشکی ارتس..درصورتی که نود در صد قبولیاش پارتی بازیه


دعا کنید قبول شم
خیلی ممنون

----------


## A . H

فوریت پزشکی جواباش با اونا میاد ؟ یا اومده ؟!

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> فوریت پزشکی جواباش با اونا میاد ؟ یا اومده ؟!


اگه نیمه متمرکز هست اینی که شما میگید بله با همونا میاد.
همه واسه هم دعا کنیم

----------


## A . H

> اگه نیمه متمرکز هست اینی که شما میگید بله با همونا میاد.
> همه واسه هم دعا کنیم


( بله نیمه مترکزه ) یه سری نتایج نیمه مترکز هم تو اواسط مهر اومد! که اسم من تو قبولیا نبود احتمال داره دی بیاد ؟!

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> ( بله نیمه مترکزه ) یه سری نتایج نیمه مترکز هم تو اواسط مهر اومد! که اسم من تو قبولیا نبود احتمال داره دی بیاد ؟!


اگه گفته بود مردود که هیچ،اگه گفته بود اطلاعات شما غلطه،یعنی با اینا میاد،البتع اونا نیمه متمرکز نبودن رشته های دارای شرایط خاص بودن

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> داش خیلی ریسک کردی که نخوندی انشالله که قبول شی (هرچند خیلی آش دهن سوزی هم نیست )من مطمئن بودم که 98 هر چقدرم خراب کنم حداقل واسه مصاحبه پزشکی ارتش قبول میشم و به خاطر همین نرفتم مصاحبه تا بتونم با تمرکز بهتری واسه 98 بخونم که بتونم پزشکی دولتی شیراز بیارم(اگه میرفتم مصاحبه احتمالا مثل تو تا موقع اعلام نتیجه نمیخوندم و اگه قبول نمیشدم دیگه انگیزه واسه ادامه نداشتم و خدا میدونه چه اتفاقی می افتاد)


چه زود سه سال گذشت:d (چندان هم زود نبود)

----------

